# House Chores



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

How does the NT community here take to doing household chores?

I personally can't stand them, which is partly why I'm a minimalist; I don't like junk to clean up and sort. I really dislike having to manipulate physical objects unnecessarily. 

I just think chores are a waste of time. I need to be mentally stimulated at all times, and sorting through junk and cleaning isn't stimulating. :dry:


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I _hate_ housework. I am extremely happy and do well if I can get everything 100% organized, because then I subconsciously develop habits to keep it looking that way. But the only way I'm able to do that is if I have a very small space.

I'd love to get back to that point and live a minimalist lifestyle (most of what I "need" could be theoretically converted to multimedia, so a powerful computer and TV to hook it up to plus some minimal craft supplies would get me by just fine), but I just don't have the desire to go through the tons of crap I have right now. If I ever do, I'd want to make something like this:
Tumbleweed Tiny Houses' Epu model

Some days I wish someone would tell me I couldn't do it so that it made me mad enough to do it just to prove them wrong! :tongue:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> How does the NT community here take to doing household chores?
> 
> I personally can't stand them, which is partly why I'm a minimalist; I don't like junk to clean up and sort. I really dislike having to manipulate physical objects unnecessarily.
> 
> I just think chores are a waste of time. I need to be mentally stimulated at all times, and sorting through junk and cleaning isn't stimulating. :dry:


 
Amen. Stuff means junk to clean and put away. Less is better. I am a minimalist also. The only thing on the walls is paint, no artwork or other things.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do my fair share of the housework, but if I moved out of my dad's house I certainly would have a very minimalist home. I try to keep my bedroom as minimalist as possible.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Magnificent Bastard said:


> I really dislike having to manipulate physical objects unnecessarily.
> 
> I just think chores are a waste of time.


So you're lazy.
So am I.


----------



## BeanDelphiki (Oct 20, 2010)

Napoleptic said:


> I'd love to get back to that point and live a minimalist lifestyle (most of what I "need" could be theoretically converted to multimedia, so a powerful computer and TV to hook it up to plus some minimal craft supplies would get me by just fine), but I just don't have the desire to go through the tons of crap I have right now.


You can't do it, beacause:

Your current system works.
You are INTJ.
An INTJ cannot consciously make decisions solely for the purpose of aesthetics and psychological accommodation.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

How do I deal with them? I don't. I hire help for that. It's a wise investment, because my time is worth more than $9/hour. So my housecleaners are about $108-126 a month, during which time I'm putting in extra hours at the office or consulting my clients, and coming out with a ridiculously awesome profit. This is why I love the recession. People are willing to do work for so cheap, just to avoid starving. 

I also use paper plates and plastic utensils. And I don't make my bed. I just straighten the covers.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Pick up after yourself, keep your shit clean, don't make a mess, and there won't be many chores to perform in the first place.

My roommates in college thought I was a Nazi. I like to think of it as systematic laziness.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

Same here, can't stand the boredom of manual housechores. I'm ok with doing dishes or cleaning when I have a lot of stuff on my mind or someone to talk to. Other times I'll just listen to a podcast or audiobook.

The issue with repetitive, mindless tasks doesn't limit itself to household chores though. Long monotonous drives, trips to the supermarket, unproductive lab research, and the WORST is going furniture shopping with parents (I have dreadful memories of these from my adolescence). 
I also happen to find most 'relaxing' vacations spent by the pool or the beach vegetating drive me crazy unless I have a book to read or some new sport/hobby to check out. How can people spend so much time sitting around doing absolutely nothing? It's nice for 5 minutes then the supposed 'vacation' turns into a nightmare of boredom.


----------



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't stand house chores, yet I can't stand clutter. You'd think living with an ISFJ would help that, but alas. I pick up after myself so there isn't much reason to clean. Housework is just mundane and boring. Besides, during the school year there are more pressing things to attend to rather than housework.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I only recently thoroughly cleaned my room because I was getting a new computer and wanted to clear out all the dust before I put it together. Took me a few hours.

Music tends to help speed things along.


----------



## toe tag (Dec 1, 2010)

I absolutely detest it. When I do things my way I everyone thinks it's a mess. I say to them that we all have a different view on things.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I have no problem with cleaning after myself. I'm not cleaning after other people though.


----------



## Zinette (May 4, 2010)

This is how my desk looks like atm. A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't care really. Mindless things are great because I am not required to think about them - and I can think about cool things and get shit accomplished at the same time. I find it very hard to be bored by such simple things - things that are boring and yet require my attention, however...those suck. But chores are easy and so allow me to space out.
I have to keep things sorta clean anyway, or kitty will shred them.


----------



## Choptop (Nov 20, 2010)

Meh, I go on sporadic cleaning rampages often enough, but I usually keep my living area clean anyway.

Dishes are what gets me every time. I have a problem. I hate dish soap, hot water, and how gooey food gets when introduced to water and soap. Cleaning knives scares the hell out of me. I have some gnarly scars from those things.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm... Honestly, I actually like folding laundry. I like how it smells, I just listen to my music and let my mind wander, and in the end I have a lovely pile of folded clothes and towels which I can now try and puzzle back into the empty laundry basket-thing-whatever. It's fun, sort of like tetris. I also like hand-washing the dishes (we have a dishwasher, but it leaks, so much fail on that end) for the same reason, and I like that it's clean afterwards. Makes me feel accomplished.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I clean up to keep my place looking nice for myself and my guests. However, I absolutely despise chores and will only do them when they need to be done, never on a schedule because it doesn't make sense to beat a dead horse, or in this case, clean something that has not been dirtied since the last time. The act of doing chores, even the "fun" ones like cooking is absolutely not stimulating or fulfilling to me.

When I was growing up, my ESFJ mom thought they were fulfilling and could never be overdone. She also did everything at a glacial pace and expected the same from me. When I rushed through everything to get it done as fast as possible so I could return to something I actually wanted to do, she would make me redo it because I went too quickly and that must mean I did a bad job.

She also thought I would benefit from doing chores over and over - even when they didn't need to be done as though taking me away from something creative I was doing and making me vacuum the whole house for the second time that week was going to build character.

She wasn't trying to punish me or be mean, she actually thought things like mopping floors and polishing tables that looked pristine was going to make me feel productive or engaging or something. I think she thought I was vegging out all day when I did projects of my own and that these mindless unnecessary tasks were somehow going to save me from that with stimulation. Unfortunately, her idea of fulfilling activities is very different from mine.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Me- Minimalist and hate chores. I keep saying to my boyfriend that I'm not a marriageable material coz of that. :laughing:
I hope he realizes it soon and takes care of all household stuff. Oh noes...I just remembered he is an INTJ...too bad. We need to hire maid.:tongue:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

PhillyFox said:


> Can't stand house chores, yet I can't stand clutter. You'd think living with an ISFJ would help that, but alas. I pick up after myself so there isn't much reason to clean. Housework is just mundane and boring. Besides, during the school year there are more pressing things to attend to rather than housework.


 I think just about everybody dislikes household chores regardless of their type. Maybe some types (S types perhaps) can tolerate doing them a bit more.

I also can't stand having a lot of clutter. I like having things minimalist and simple. I also don't like a lot of dust and grime. I like things to be clean and sanitary. So I clean up as I go. I find that more efficient than waiting until things get unbearably bad. Not only is it less gross but its easier to do the dishes right after eating before the grime has had too much of a chance to stick onto them.


----------

